# Snake blamed for Easter morning power outage



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a story Fick will love. 

http://wtop.com/?nid=58&sid=2357589

Makes me think of the movie, aliens. 

Ripley: They cut the power.
Hudson: What do you mean, "*They* cut the power"? How could they cut the power, man? They're animals!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I saw that on the news this evening. Poor snake! All he wanted was someplace warmer and dry. And what did he get? Too much electricity and thousands of angry customers 'blessing' him.


----------

